# Guess who is on ice



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Top of the mornin gentleman


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## OhioProFisherman (Jan 7, 2016)

Where at


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol looks a little sketchy! How thick is it


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Wow, don't turn that heater on, it looks like your floating on water.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah I'll wait till tomorrow should be more stable


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sittin on 3.5" found as much as 5 walking on. Didn't want to venture further.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Where you at


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK You get the gold medal today! Nice job getting out and finding some fishable ice! I hope your efforts are rewarded with some epic catches today!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Na dang


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> BIGEYURK You get the gold medal today! Nice job getting out and finding some fishable ice! I hope your efforts are rewarded with some epic catches today!


Fishin with cntrpn, he wants to know if he gets a gold medal as well?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Fishin with cntrpn, he wants to know if he gets a gold medal as well?


 a gold medal for each of you! I like how y'all roll


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Who ever catches the least amount of fish may have to settle for a participation trophy.  Although I am pretty jealous, nice work finding some ice guys.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> Who ever catches the least amount of fish may have to settle for a participation trophy.


This is America I think everyone gets a participation trophy


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Actually there's 3 of us total so we each get a medal regardless!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Actually there's 3 of us total so we each get a medal regardless!


 Heck no now the first guy that led the way out out gets the medal!the other two get participation trophies .  sorry rules are rules.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> Heck no now the first guy that led the way out out gets the medal!the other two get participation trophies .  sorry rules are rules.


 damnit! I'm 300 lbs I wasn't the one leading the way! I call for a change in the rule book!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Fine fine gold medals for everyone


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> Fine fine gold medals for everyone


My mom will be so proud!


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Surprised Aquila held its ice like that. Be careful! Is there a blue clam scout near you yet? My buddy was on his way out there.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2014)

Last time I was out there it smelled like there were skunks on the ice with a couple guys and a kid I believe I saw


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Some left hand cigarettes with premium content?


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Probably was gorilla panic Layinhardwood!


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> damnit! I'm 300 lbs I wasn't the one leading the way!


Me too - that's _*why *_my 160 # buddies send me out first!


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

I saw you guys out there. Couldn't believe anyone was on ice. Hope it was worth your efforts!


----------



## Ttrout (Jan 14, 2015)

I seen you out there at aquilla the ice was 2.5-3 way sketchy!you go balls lol


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

It was all good till someone moved.... Lol then that cracks started. I didn't move from my spot all day nor did the wife. Got a few dinks with a few ok perch thrown in. 
PLEASE remember just because we went out on the ice dose NOT mean it's safe at all. 
I wouldn't recommend anyone go out on 3" of ice but if you do please take someone with you and have a rope and picks just in case something happens. 
Remember safety first
NO ice is safe ice....


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Gutsy move guys. But, great day to be out.


----------

